# Inconsiderate tw*t with no patience



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

went to see peter kay last night he was brill, parked in the multi storey so knew it would be a wait to get out, after waiting half an hour as our floor started to move, this tw*t in an avensis decided he was going to reverse out of his bay at any cost. 
The stupit git reversed straight into a parked car  and he kept on going :? he was such an inconsiderate *********
I was suprised the guy he hit did not just plant him, as it was totally unnecessary and all because he would not wait a minute or 2 till someone let him out. so its now cost him a lot more :lol: when his insurance renewal comes around


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Really are some first class knobs out there...

I got cut up twice on the way home from work, by the same car :x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sometimes I just wish I was driving an old banger so you could just let these clowns hit you and claim on there insurance


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

they make good youtube videos.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Was he good?


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Widget said:


> Was he good?


yes never stopped laughing and had tears for most of the second half, its a show you could go back and watch again, that is if you like him.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I was trundling along in rush hour traffic this week on my way home. There was some roadworks at the side of the road next to a junction. I start to slow to give-way to oncoming traffic without blocking the junction - I decided there was plenty of room and pulled out to avoid the road-works to be presented by the MPV that was behind me tearing past me! I almost went into the side of him.

All on a residential road (only room for one set of parked cars kind of width) - outside a school!

I don't know what was going through their mind to think that was a reasonable manoeuvre.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

An MPV you say? 
Hmmmmm.
Outside a school you say? 
Driving like a moron you say?

Hmmm... Soccer mom!! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Sometimes I just wish I was driving an old banger so you could just let these clowns hit you and claim on there insurance


Thought you did


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I just wish I was driving an old banger so you could just let these clowns hit you and claim on there insurance
> ...


No mate I drive a classic original not the later copy A4 look alike :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Must have been a mackem


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Best one happened yesterday, driving to my girlfriends at around 7 I slow down for the giant speedbumps on the road before hers, tosspot in a celica with his girlfriend in tow tries to overtake me, so once over the roundabout I speed up to stop him overtaking, he keeps on speeding up, I slow down for the next speedbump, he doesn't and crash, off comes his front bumper to which he tramples over it and breaks it in two, and he keeps on driving obviously with shame.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Haha, what a nob.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Fictorious said:


> Best one happened yesterday, driving to my girlfriends at around 7 I slow down for the giant speedbumps on the road before hers, tosspot in a celica with his girlfriend in tow tries to overtake me, so once over the roundabout I speed up to stop him overtaking, he keeps on speeding up, I slow down for the next speedbump, he doesn't and crash, off comes his front bumper to which he tramples over it and breaks it in two, and he keeps on driving obviously with shame.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

skiwhiz said:


> Fictorious said:
> 
> 
> > Best one happened yesterday, driving to my girlfriends at around 7 I slow down for the giant speedbumps on the road before hers, tosspot in a celica with his girlfriend in tow tries to overtake me, so once over the roundabout I speed up to stop him overtaking, he keeps on speeding up, I slow down for the next speedbump, he doesn't and crash, off comes his front bumper to which he tramples over it and breaks it in two, and he keeps on driving obviously with shame.
> ...


+1

Charlie


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## smc2402 (Mar 17, 2009)

I had similar just last night. I was in Colchester, in a big Multi Storey, and it was rammed, so we're all taking ages to get out, I'd let a few people out, and was just about to flash this Vicky Pollard looking girl in a BMW convertible to let her out, and she just screamed out of the space, but didn't turn the wheel enough to get round, and clipped the car parked opposite, enough to bounce it back. It's alarm goes beserk, but she just reverses. I got out and had a look at the bashed car, a nice new shape Merc SLK, at which point she winds down her window and shouts "I barely touched it". I smiled, took a picture of the Merc on my phone, the front of her car, and said "I'll leave him your registration number, and my number, just in case that smashed headlight is just my imagination." For a Lady, she knew a lot of swear words. A LOT. I let her finish, and said "If you drive away without leaving your details, that's a Police matter .... WH*RE" and got back in my car and started to toot the horn monotonously, forcing her to move on, after she gave me a lot of hand signals and a bit more prophanity, I was tempted to ask her to come to Sunday lunch at my Mum's, but the thought of knob rot stopped me.

The guy rang me this morning, he needs a new headlight, wing and rear bumper. She didn't leave any details, despite parking up and waiting for me to drive by. I parked outside and went back to his car, to find the note was no longer under his wiper. I wrote another one. Skanky, dirty, cheating little sl**. I knew what her game was, why are people such moral-less cheats ? Probably not her car, not insured and probably no driving license. She'll get a £2 fine, a days ban and told she's a naught girl. The fine will be payable at a penny a month, because she's unemployed, and a single mum of eighteen children, all of debatable fatherhood, and if she has to pay Shooneeta won't be able to get sweets, and she won't be able to buy any ****.

I'm going to start shooting chavs on sight !


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice job for going back and checking the note.


----------

